# hi,,new as we all are once



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi,,let me introduce,,my name is Stan and im drwing now for quite a while..i'd like to show my project im workin on atm. it is a picture with 28 portraits on it..here is the first one:










the second:










and together with the first one










the third:










and together with the other pictures:











and to be continued............


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forums Stan, you have a difficult piece to tackle with so many subjects on one support. It looks like it is coming together nicely...can't wait to watch this progress.


----------



## Bambooblue (Nov 4, 2012)

wow these look awsome, i get tired drawing one, how long on average does it take you to draw each face?


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

great work Stan! I look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

thank you guys,,happy that u like it,,,each fae take me about 5-6 hours as they are not too big..will post more as im drawing


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

some more work on the project


----------



## LEJprints (Nov 17, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

thank you,,another portrait should be done by tuesday


----------



## LEJprints (Nov 17, 2012)

I have done some portraits, oil paintings mostly, you can check them out at www.wix.com/lejprints/ljames


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

next one is done:


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

and together with the others:


----------

